

Poverty is what’s crippling public education in the US—not bad teachers - hermanywong
http://qz.com/101508/poverty-is-whats-crippling-public-education-in-the-us-not-bad-teachers/

======
127001brewer
TL;DR:

 _The reforms missed a critical factor driving achievement gaps: the influence
of poverty on academic performance. ... An increase in the minimum wage would
provide increased stability to millions of families, which would help children
focus on their studies instead of where their next meal will come from._

However, I think this ignores a more important influence: good parenting.

